# Cine mri



## Kimberlyfaith (Mar 16, 2016)

I am needing to know all the codes I can bill for a CINE MRI of the brain.
Description of the CINE procedure:
Cine MRI (as in cinema) is taken the same way a traditional MRI is, with the addition of either a wristband or EKG leads on the patient’s chest to measure the heart rate. Each time your heart beats, the cerebrospinal fluid is forced out of your brain, down toward the spine in response to the flow of blood that enters the brain with each beat. The MRI machine is equipped with an additional software package that allows the images to be put together, showing the flow of the cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) as it is moving.

Do I bill the Brain MRI and The CINE 76125, and the EKG?  

Thank you for any assistance.


----------

